# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ndrysho Mundësitë

## drini_në_TR

*Çfarë janë mundësitë e Anëtarit?*

Me Mundësi të Anëtarit nënkuptohet mynyra sesi vendosni të lundroni në forum. Këto Mundësi janë *Identifikimi & Mbrojtja e Informacionit* tuaj, *Mesazhet & Lajmërimet* që merrni në forum, *Mundësitë e shfaqjes së temës* çka ka të bëj me mynyrën sesi do shfaqen postet e tua, *Data & Ora* ku mund të caktoni se në çfarë meridian jeni në botë që forumi t'iu tregoj datat e posteve dhe temave në forum, dhe *Mundësi të Ndryshme* të tjera. 

*Si mund të shkoj tek Mundësitë e Anëtarit?*

Për të shkuar tek Mundësitë e Anëtarit të cilat gjënden në Panel të Anëtarit, ka dy mynyra: *1)* Duke shkuar tek Paneli i Anëtarit _(për më shumë lexo këtu)_; *2)* Duke shkuar nga Lidhjet e Shpejta/Ndrysho Mundësitë si tek figura më poshtë:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kur të jesh tek dritarja e Mundësive të Anëtarit, do shikosh pesë nëndritare, përkatësisht:
Identifikimi & Mbrojtja e InformacionitMesazhet & LajmërimetMundësitë e shfaqjes së temësData & OraMundësi të Ndryshme

Me pamjen mëposht i kam ilustruar të gjitha bashkë:

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Identifikimi & Mbrojtja e Informacionit*

Në këtë dritare mund të kontrollosh këto tre mundësi:
Përdor mënyrën e padukshmeShfaq nivelin tim të reputacionitLejo shkarkimin e vCard

Figura e mëposhtme shpjegon mëtej këto tre pika:

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Mesazhet & Lajmërimet*

Kjo dritare përmban këto tre mundësi që mund të kontrolloni:
Merr emaileMynyra e Abonimit në TemaMesazhet Private

Figura mëposht shpjegon se çfarë mund të kontrollosh në këtë dritare, ndërsa rreth Abonimit në Tema mund të lexosh më shumë pasi ke shtypur këtu

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Mundësitë e Shfaqes së Temës*

Në dritaren e tretë të mundësive do të shikosh:
Elementet e dallueshme të postimitMënyra e shfaqjes së temësNumrin e postimeve që dëshironi të shfaqet në një faqeJetëgjatesia e Temave të Renditura
Për më shumë rreth mynyrës së shfaqes së temës mund të shtypni këtu, ndërsa për pikat e tjera mund të lexosh tek figura mëposht:

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Data & Ora*

Në dritaren e katërt mund të ndreqësh:
Orën Lokale, dheFillimin e Javës

...siç e shpjegon figura e mëposhtme:

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Mundësi të Ndryshme*

Kjo është dritarja e pestë dhe e fundit në Mundësitë e Panelit të Anëtarit. Këtu mund të kontrolloni:
Faqja e RedaktoritVeshja e ForumitGjuhët e Forumit
Për hollësitë e secilës prej këtyre tre pikave mund të lexosh në figurën e mëposhtme:

----------

